# Just finished 1950 Schwinn Starlet



## Old Iron Bob (Apr 20, 2021)

Ready to ride 1950 Starlet added a Bendix 2 speed. Restored it for my daughter in law


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 20, 2021)

Nice job!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 20, 2021)

so nicessssssssssssssssss


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 20, 2021)

Glory be that is SUHWEET!


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 21, 2021)

Amazing job , very tastefully done !!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 21, 2021)

Excellent!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 24, 2021)

One sweet show stopper!!


----------



## eeapo (May 4, 2021)

WOW BEAUTIFUL !!!!


----------



## HARPO (May 8, 2021)

How ever long it took...it was worth it!! She must have flipped when she saw it!


----------



## Old Iron Bob (May 8, 2021)

Thanks for the kind words. It takes a lot of work to do a complete restoration. I did all the work myself except the plating and had the seat restored by Bob Ujszaszi and the pin striping by Tom Clark. They both did a fantastic job. Thanks guys. Here is a photo of my eleven year old grand daughter on it


----------



## Pondo (Jun 3, 2021)

Beautifully done, great work!


----------

